# Release of Master Bram Frank's Presas Jungle Bolo DVDs



## Emptyglass (Jun 27, 2004)

Hi all:

This was originally posted by George Denson on another forum. I've snipped out some extraneous bits for brevity's sake:

----------->

OK I don't want to blow smoke up Bram's ***, but the new DVDS are done and they are awesome. I am waiting for him to review them and for Super Dan to get his copies, but they are ready to go. Is the location great? Well, we shot at S2. so ok. Hot women on trampolines? No but Amy is there and she looks beatutiful as usual and she knows her stuff( she threw me off balance with a #2 bolo disarm- I'm 240. I was to say the least, impressed.) Last but not least, does Bram show you how to cut a apple 5 times in the air before it hits the floor? Well maybe, but we didn't put it on the tape lol. 

What Bram did - without realizing it is make 2 very entertaining DVDs on a tool that most of us know nothing about. DVD #1 (52 minutes) is so entertaining with history and basic techniques that you will think you are watching a TV show. Yes you learn, but more important to me is I get to understand what I am using. Bram made me understand in one DVD how and why knife(bolo) relates to stick and then empty hand. I have never seen it done in this way. I can not impress on you how cool this is. I have now watched in one way or another this footage 7 times and I want more. Cool cool cool. 

DVD #2 has 5 yes count them 5 forms on them.(could be 6). Forms 1,-4 and form #2 with 90 degree translation. Then he takes "Walk the blocks" and does walking the blocks/cuts. Very cool. And then he cuts Amy up some more. Of course by this time she deserved it for throwing me around so much. This DVD is 1 hour and is fun to watch and learn from. 

I have never gone out of my way to push a set on a certain group, but if 
you do Arnis or any form of stick, get this 2 DVD set. I also reccomend you get a trainer from Martin. 

The DVDs will be on sale by the end of the week. The price is $59 and includes free shipping. If you want to order before i get it up on the web,  email me at info@cssdsc.com and I will contact you. 


----------->

Thanks,

Rich Curren


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 27, 2004)

I saw that on his forum...I am looking forward to seeing Bram's translations, as I was impressed with his work at the symposium.

I have a Presas Bolo from 95' myself...

 :asian:


----------



## Emptyglass (Jun 28, 2004)

Ordered my copies today. Can't wait. Full review after viewing.

Thanks,

Rich Curren


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 28, 2004)

I have a set coming in the mail for me to review.  I'll post as soon as I have seen them.  Eagerly awaiting them myself.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 1, 2004)

JUST got 'em.  Will watch them tonight and post in the morning.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi All,

I watched the new Bram Frank's Presas Jungle Bolo DVDs last night.  George Denson covered them fairly well in his post so I'll take a different tack in this review.

What Bram does is go straight to the roots, historically and technically, of Modern Arnis.  Many of the actions Prof. Presas made which, on the surface, students didn't get or failed to make sense of, are explained in this series.  Much of Modern Arnis is based on the blade work of his grandfather and uncle and this is what you see.  Bram shows the _Presas family bolos_ and his trainers are made according to specs.  An interesting note is that he makes the distinction between agricultural bolos and jungle fighting bolos.  His bolo is in the second catagory.

DVD #1 goes into the history and relevence of the blade to todays Modern Arnis.  Bram and Amy demonstrate basics of the blade and what happens to areas you cut.  There's a bit of functional anatomy lessons in there.  

DVD #2 goes into Anyos 1-4 with a blade viewpoint and then variations off of the bolo techniques.  What I like most about this DVD set is that with Bram giong over the important points (and differences) of blade work, one can use the data as starting pints to continue your own research.  This is vitally important to anyone who has only done stick work (which comprises the bulk of Modern Arnis players in the US).  While he doesn't need it, I endorse the hell out of this series.  This is a missing piece of the pie for those with mostly cane orientation in the FMA.

Yours,
Dan Anderson

PS- You can't beat the price either.  You can get them on the CSSD/SD website.


----------



## sungkit (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks forthe review and recommendation Dan. Guros Rolan Dantes was very happy to met with Bram Frank at the festival in germany and was happy to see the research he was conducting into the bolos and their applications.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 3, 2004)

Mod Note:

Combining duplicate threads.

Please refer to the following thread to continue posting:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15263

Thanks,

Palusut
MT Moderator


----------

